# Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....



## Henkkaas (27. März 2009)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

So langsam geht es los...
´
Mein name ist Marek, werde im August 33Jahre (jung oder alt) und komme aus 53797 Lohmar.
Seid geraumer Zeit spiele ich mit dem Gedanken eines Koiteich. ca.12m³ bis max. 15m³. Mal sehen was der finanzminister zulässt:beeten

Ich habe hier einige Artikel gelesen und habe mich infiziert..... 

Nach einigen Gesprächen mit leuten die sich damit auskennen ( hoffe ich:beeten) ging es gestern los.

Ich habe gestern, gegen den Willen meiner Frau, im strömendem Regen die Tanne gekappt. Bilder folgen nächste Woche!!

...nachdem ich jetzt einige Preise für einen Minibagger eingeholt habe wird in den nächsten Tagen ausgebaggert. 

Ich werde dann auch etwas detallierter berichten über mein Vorhaben. Bin jetzt auf dem Srung nach Holland. Werde meine Frau und den Sohn jetzt ins Auto packen und dann bin ich nächste Woche zurück mit unserm ersten neuen Teichbewohner.

Bilder werde ich immer zwischendurch machen.
Finde den bericht von KOI-UWE klasse und versuche das mal so zu machen. 

Nur nicht in dem Tempo denk ich 

Grüße und schönes Wochenende

Marek


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. März 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Hallo Marek,



> Seid geraumer Zeit spiele ich mit dem Gedanken eines Koiteich. ca.12m³ bis max. 15m³. Mal sehen was der finanzminister zulässt:beeten



Wieviel hast du denn zur Vervügung (ohne die Fischkosten) ?



> ...nachdem ich jetzt einige Preise für einen Minibagger eingeholt habe wird in den nächsten Tagen ausgebaggert.



bei Rentas hast du auch geschaut ? Denk an die 1000€ Kaution die man da hinterlegen muss.



> Ich werde dann auch etwas detallierter berichten über mein Vorhaben.



Ich freu mich auf die Fotos 



> Bin jetzt auf dem Srung nach Holland. Werde meine Frau und den Sohn jetzt ins Auto packen und dann bin ich nächste Woche zurück mit unserm ersten neuen Teichbewohner.



du meinst ja sicher Pflanzen die dann in einem Baukübel oder so auf ihren Bau des späteren zu Hauses warten?



> Grüße und schönes Wochenende




Dir auch und viel Erfolg


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. März 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Hallo Marek,
ich möchte dir auch jetzt schon viel Erfolg bei deinem Vorhaben wünschen 

Du wirst eine Menge Rückschläge erleben, aber lass dich daurch nicht unterkriegen.

Ach ja, zu deinem geplanten Budget rechne mal 20% drauf, glaub mir einfach  
Wenn du vor der Wahl stehst das günstigere aber schlechtere oder das teurere aber bessere zu nehmen, nimm das bessere


----------



## Henkkaas (30. März 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Hallo zusammmen.

Welch herrlicher Tag heute  Sonne ohne Ende.

@Ralf

-Also Budget mäßig, will ich die 2000,- Euro nicht überschreiten. wird aber sehr knapp 
-habe eine Baggervermietung  im Ort. Der will inkl. Anlieferung und Container komplett 350,-haben. geht meine ich oder? Ohne Kaution!
-Gartenbewohner siehe Bild 

Filter habe ich gebraucht von einem Koifreund eines anderen Chats bekommen  
Reihenvortex 4-kammer inkl Filtermedien 500,- Euro
TMC UVC 55Watt bei einem Koihändler in Siegen 144,- inkl. Versand.
Die Pumpe habe ich mir am Samstag in Holland bei einem Koihändler gekauft wo ich letztes mal schon war. 115,- Euro


 Da werde ich vermutlich auch meine Fische kaufen wenn es soweit ist. Bin familientechnisch auch öfter dort in der Nähe!

War auch mal in Sinzig bei einem GaLa Bauer der Koiteiche baut und auch Koi verkauft aber leider hat der mich wie "klein Doofi" behandelt und da werde ich nicht nochmal hingehen!

Tja fehlt Folie und Vlies. Bin total unsicher PVC 1,5 oder EDPM 1,02??
Was meint ihr?
Vlies ? 500er oder 900er?? wegen wurzeln und Nagetieren? Von Naturagart das Vlies 900 hält angeblich beides aus und dichtet im Fall eines Leck´s auch wieder selbsständig ab. Schreiben die zumindest??

@UWE

geht schon los mit den Rückschlägen...  

Eigentlich war auch die Form soweit geplant aber ich will doch noch einen Pflanzenfilter bauen. Ist für die Wasserqualität doch besser oder??  Wie gross muss der im verhältnis zum Teich sein??Und wie Tief??

Ich hoffe das mit den Bildern hat funktioniert.

Gebaggert wird vorrraussichtlich am 18.04.2009. Bis dahin gibt es auch Details zu Pflanzenfilter und der endgültigen Form.

Filter soll hinter den Teich gestellt werden und zur Sitzbank mit Holzverkleidung umfunktioniert werden.... Ich hoffe das ich das Abflussrohr der alten Sickergrube erreiche für den Filter. Das wäre gut. Aber das wird schon :smoki


So bis die Tage.... 
 Gruß Marek


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. März 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Nabend,
nimm die EPDM und das Vlies 900 wenn es der Geldbeutel zulässt. Bei der 1,5mm PVC faltest du dir echt nen Wolf (also nicht Wuzzel mein ich jetzt)


----------



## Henkkaas (30. März 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Nabend Uwe,

Ja das habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Preislich dürfte sich doch bei der Folie nichts tun oder? ok das Vlies ist etwas teurer ... aber sicher ist sicher!!

Habe gehört die 1,02er soll besser sein als die 1,14 oder 1,15? Wegen giftstoffen die ins Wasser gelangen können. 

WUZZEL falten....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. März 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*



Henkkaas schrieb:


> Habe gehört die 1,02er soll besser sein als die 1,14 oder 1,15? Wegen giftstoffen die ins Wasser gelangen können.



Halte ich persönlich für ein Gerücht. Ich habe die 1,15 Firestone für 4,85€ m² im I-Net gefunden. Musst mal in meinem Teichbauthread nachlesen.


----------



## Henkkaas (30. März 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

... das ist ein guter Preis... und dann noch den 900er Vlies. Das passt!

Werde mal nachschlagen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

na dann viel erfolg  - hast dich ja durch einige wurzeln durchzukämpfen ... kommt die große tanne wech ?


----------



## Henkkaas (31. März 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Guten morgen Ralf,

ja Wurzeln ohne Ende. Wir sind damals auf die geistreiche Idee gekommen Schilf ist ja schön. Was wir nicht wussten... Schilf wuchert auch schön

Naja der Bagger wirds irgedwie richten. Zumindest das Grobe!!

Solange es bei den Wurzeln bleibt und ich keine Rohre ausgrabe ist es 

Ja Tanne ist schon ab bis auf den Stamm. Der wird mit der Motorssäge noch bearbeiter, dass war mir mit der Handsäge dann doch zu viel.

Schicken Tag dir muss jetzt mal raus


Marek


----------



## Henkkaas (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Guten Abend zusammen,

so heute nochmal etwas mit der Form rumexperimentiert (mit Gartenschlauch) und so soll es nun werden.

a: 5,40m
b: 3,40m
c: 1,30m
d: 2,30m
e: 1,30m 
f: 1,30m
g: 3,50m Allle Maße Ca. Werte!

Ist der Pflanzfilter in Kombination mit dem Reihenvortex groß genug?? Und wie Tief muss einm Pflanzenfilter sein??

Der Filter soll hinter den Pflanzenfilter mal sehen wie es passt und aussieht. Da bin ich flexibel...

Irgendwie habe ich das dumme Gefühl das ich entweder auf irgendwelche Leitungen treffe oder nicht durch die Wurzeln komme ..... naja mal sehen.

Wenn es weiter geht folgen auch wieder Bilder...



Schönen Sonntag Euch!

Marek


----------



## jora (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Hallo Marek,

gefällt mir ganz gut die Skizze (mit welchem Programm hast du die erstellt?).

Ich persönlich würde den Pflanzenfilter etwas größer machen. Warum nimmst du nicht noch das Stück rechts neben dem Pflanzenfilter dazu?


----------



## Henkkaas (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Hallo Jörg




jora schrieb:


> ...Warum nimmst du nicht noch das Stück rechts neben dem Pflanzenfilter dazu?



meinst du diese dunkel blaue Rundung oberhalb?? Wäre zu überlegen. Wie tief muss so ein Pflanzfilter sein??


Also das ist ganz simpel mit "PAINT" bearbeitet


----------



## jora (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Hallo Marek,



> meinst du diese dunkel blaue Rundung oberhalb


Ja, die meine ich.

Ich werde bei meinem Umbau einen bewachsenen Bodenfilter (mit Lavabruch) anlegen. Diesen werden ich so 70-80 cm tief machen. Das sollte wohl auch für einen Pflanzenfilter reichen.


----------



## rainthanner (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Hallo Marek, 

du schreibst im Eingangsbeitrag: 





> ....spiele ich mit dem Gedanken eines Koiteich.


 
Auch schreibst du deinen Beitrag in der Rubrik "Koi und Koiteich". 


Ich frage mich: Warum baut der Marek dann einen Gartenteich und keinen Koiteich?  



Mein Gratistip: 
Vergiß den Plan von Anfang bis Ende und bau ein Becken mit 
- senkrechten Wänden, 
- min. 2m tief,
- faltenfrei verschweißte Folie, 
- einen Bodenablauf je 20m³ und einen Skimmer, 
- mechanische und biologische Filterung, 
- kleine Notheizung für den Fall eines strengen Winters. 

...Einen Koiteich (Aussenaquarium) eben. 




Oder - und das ist auch völlig o.k. - du bleibst bei deinem Plan und nennst das Projekt Gartenteich mit Besatz Goldfische. 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Henkkaas (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*



rainthanner schrieb:


> ...Ich frage mich: Warum baut der Marek dann einen Gartenteich und keinen Koiteich?  ...



Guten morgen Rainer, 

erstmal vielen Dank für deine Meldung und deine Tipps. 
Freue mich wenn ich hier Hilfestellung und Tips bekomme. Wird ja meine erster Teich den ich baue.

Was meinst du damit das ich keinen Koiteich baue?? 
Also steile Wände werden es und die flachere Zone ist noch offen da ich noch nicht weiss wie tief ich komme durch die Tannenwurzeln die irgendwo da verlaufen.

Bei der Tiefe bin ich bei mind, 1,50m da muss ich auch sehen was überhaupt an Tiefe geht. Also für mich ist das dann ein Koiteich. Schön wären so 1,70m 
Also werde ich auf ein Volumen von ca 15m³ kommen. 

"Gartenteich" wäre mit Flachwasserzonen mit Bepflanzung etc. oder?

Mit Bodenablauf tue ich mich schwer. Ist auch Kostenintensiver 
Ich finde es auch schön wie du es hast und viele andere hier aber ich mache das was mir möglich ist. (Finanziell gesehen) 
Für den Koiteich muss ich ja leider mein Motorrad verkaufen.... Also falls wer  interesse hat... :beeten

Und einen separaten Pflanzenfilter zu bauen ist doch nicht schlimm oder??


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Moin 

Warum ist ein BA Kostenintensiv ? Die 20€ und ein paar Rohre fallen echt nicht ins Gewicht bei einem Teichbau.
Mach es doch so wie ich, den Skimmer und den BA in eine Pumpenkammer leiten und von dort aus zum Filter. Dadurch läufst du nicht Gefahr den Teich leer zupumpen wenn mal ein Schlauch platzt oder ähnliches. Den PF find ich OK, aber den Flachbereich solltest du auch tiefer machen, dadurch bekommst du auch mehr Volumen


----------



## Henkkaas (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Moin Uwe,


Wie sieht denn so eine Kammer aus. Kann ich da auch eine Tonne nehmen wo ich die Pumpe reinhänge? oder Wie? IIch schaue auch nochmal parallel bei dir...

oh je wenn das meine Frau hört....


----------



## Henkkaas (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

habe was gefunden....
http://koiteich.de/assets/images/gepumptoase.jpg


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Ja,
genau so


----------



## Henkkaas (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

wie groß muss so eine Kammer sein?? bei ca 15m³ teich?? und wird die nur m it einem Überlaufrohr an den Teich angeschlossen?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Hallo,
150-200 Liter reichen völlig aus


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Hi Marek, 

und wenn du nun doch die __ Tannen drinn lässt schlage ich vor das du die Teichwände + Boden mit WU Beton gießt (Schalung bauen) - die angrenzenden Tannenwurzeln könnten evtl. auch sehr starkes Vlies irgendwann durchbrechen


----------



## Henkkaas (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Hi Marek,
> 
> und wenn du nun doch die Tannen drinn lässt ...



Moin.

nee nee Tanne ist schon abgesägt nur die Wurzel bekomme ich wahrscheinlich nicht raus. Aber werde alles rausholen soweit es geht. Habe leider keine Möglichkeit mit einem Traktor oder großen bagger auf´s Grundstück zu kommen.

Ist eine Tanne gewesen....  Die Stämme auf dem Bild Täuschen. Habe versucht die Trennwand zu kopieren um das Nachbargrundstück nicht auf dem Bild zu haben


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

vielleicht kannst du dir eine Wurzelfräse aus deiner Nähe ausleihen, ich empfehle dir schon das ding rauszuholen auch wenns mühsam wird. dünne wurzeln lassen sich am besten mit ner Astschehre abschnibbeln nach dem freilegen, das freilegen geht am besten mit ner kleinen handschaufel. die großen wurzeln mit ner elektrischen fuchsswchanzsäge (nicht kettensäge!) = das entstandene loch kannste mit der erde vom teich füllen oder gleich den teich noch größer bauen...

die wurzel dann mit 2-3 leuten rausrollen


----------



## Henkkaas (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Guten morgen zusammen...



habe jetzt angefangen zu buddeln und will euch mal zwei Bilder zeigen.... 

:evil und wie erwartet zwei Rohre in 1,10 Tiefe gefunden....

Aber so wie es aussieht sind das Drenaigerohre eines stillgelegten Versickerungsschacht. Hoffe also diese kappen zu können:beeten

Oh mann werde mindestes noch einen Container bestellen müssen

Aber dafür kann ich mir glaube ich den Bagger sparen. Buddeln geht ganz gut!!

Gestern ist auch meine UVC geliefert worden...



Und ich sehe.... Sonne!!!! Also ab zum buddeln.... :crazy


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

wie groß ist denn der Container ? + die erde verdichtet hats du auch in diesem damit du mehr reinbekommst ?

denk noch daran dir was aufzuheben falls du einen hügel für nen bachlauf haben willst ...


----------



## Henkkaas (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

also der Container fasst 6m³. Ja mit dem verdichten will ich noch machen. Habe so einen Metallstampfer. mal schauer was ich da machen kann...

Werde mir auf jeden Fall estas Mutterboden beiseite schaffen. Auch wenn die Frau dann meckert. Aber erstens brauche ich sicher wieder etwas und dann sollte ich evenntuell mit einem weiteren 6m³ Container hinkommen. Will ja auf ca 15m³ kommen.



 Danke für den tip!!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Na dann viel Erfolg  - wetter wird ja supi + Foodddoooos machen nicht vergessen


----------



## Henkkaas (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Moin moin 


so der erste Container ist voll. 
Morgen soll der neue kommen und dann kann ich weiter buddeln 

habe leider nicht sooooo viel geschafft wie ich vorhatte aber egal. Hab ja Zeit :smoki

Ostern wird halt viel Kaffee getrunken und Kuchen gegessen 

ich bin jetzt auf 1,60m Tiefe und habe das Drainagerohr durchgesägt 
Gestern habe ich dann noch die ersten Pfosten einbetoniert für den Sichtschutz zum Nachbarn.


Ach ja, wir waren am Samstagvormittag bei Meckoi in Meckenheim. 

Super Koi hat er. Und wir konnten schon ein paar schöne Koi sehen die auch auf der Interkoi ausgestellt werden 


So dann noch einen schönen Ostermontag euch.


----------



## Dodi (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Hallo Marek!

Ist doch schon ein ganz schönes Stück geschafft! 

Wird schon - und gut Ding braucht ja auch Weil...

Wenn's dann endlich soweit ist, wo Du schon von den schönen Fischen sprichst:
Bitte kaufe nicht gleich Fische, sobald das Wasser im Teich ist, das könnte nach hinten losgehen! Lass dem Teich erst einmal die Gelegenheit, sich einzufahren. :beeten

Viel Erfolg weiterhin beim Teichbau!


----------



## Henkkaas (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Hallo Dodi,

ja du hast recht. Geht eigentlich auch recht zügig. Hatte bis jetzt keine Hilfe und erst am Dienstag den Container bekommen und dann gegen 15.00 Uhr angefangen zu graben.

Nee nee keine Angst,

mit Fischen bin ich natürlich vorsichtig!!
Wie lange muss er denn einfahren??


----------



## Olli.P (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Hi Marek,




> habe leider nicht sooooo viel geschafft wie ich vorhatte




Na, bei den kleinen Eimern die man da auf den Bildern sieht iss das kein Wunder....


----------



## Dodi (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Hallo Marek,

sechs bis acht Wochen minimum für den Teich als Einfahrzeit, besser 1/4 Jahr, aber Fische nicht später als Ende August einsetzen - noch besser wäre es, die Fische erst im nächsten Jahr einzusezten... auch, wenn's schwerfällt.


----------



## Henkkaas (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

wow doch so lange?? Habe mal gehört das man mit einem guten Filterstarter so nach einer Woche anfangen kan bei meinem Volumen mit 3-4 Fischen.... puhh hätte nicht gedacht


Aber das schaffe ich schon  

Lieber etwas länger warten dafür dann richtig


----------



## Henkkaas (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*



Olli.P schrieb:


> ...
> Na, bei den kleinen Eimern die man da auf den Bildern sieht iss das kein Wunder....



Hi Olli, 

da hast du recht

Werde mir morgen einen zweiten Eimer kaufen dann geht es doppelt so schnell


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Hi Marek,

sieht ja schon supi aus.



> Werde mir morgen einen zweiten Eimer kaufen dann geht es doppelt so schnell



oder du mietest dir ein förderband 

Die Zypresse willst du also stehen lassen ? Die könnte mal 10m hoch und 2-3m breit werden und evtl. wurzeln richtung folie senden ... - schnibbel die richtig tief ab und mach das entsatndene kleine Loch mit etwas lehm wieder zu. Nimm auf jeden Fall nen ganz dickes oder doppeltes Vlies - oder wolltest du noch doch betonieren 

Wenn dein Teich fertig ist solltest du auch über den filter nachdenken, den kannst du mit starterbakkis versehen - solltest aber trotzdem 2-3 Monate warten. Wenn du deine Fischies im Herbst einsetzt solltest du etwas größere nehmen, die kommen dann besser über den Winter als ganz kleine für 50c. Wenn Du Kois haben willst würd ich die erst im nächsten Frühling einsetzen.

Viel Erfolg noch beim Buddeln


----------



## Henkkaas (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

´nabend Ralf

Danke!!

Tja die Zypresse wolte (sollte) ich stehen lassen. gefällt meiner Frau so gut.

Als Vlies habe ich an das von NaturaGart 900er gedacht mit EDPM Folie. Wollte die Zypresse klein halten.... Meinst du das klappt nicht??


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

doch bestimmt, aber einen zusätzlichen schutz würd ich schon drumherum bauen - vielleicht so eine HDPE Bambussperre - zusmindest in Teichrichtung


----------



## Henkkaas (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

:

ich glaub ich schütte das Loch wieder zu ...

Gestern Abend fing es an zu regnen und als ich heute morgen ins mein Teichloch guckte .... WASSER!!! Und zwar aus dem abgeschnittenen Drainagerohr. Obwohl die Dachrinnen garnicht mehr daran angeschlossen sind.

Morgen um 10 Uhr kommt der Bauunternehm,er vorbei der unsere Kiesregole verlegt hat. Hoffe das ich einfach einen Deckel draufmachen kann und gut?!

Wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen wenn mal was einfach nur funktioniert ohne Probleme....


Unsere Buddelaktion mir den Freunden und anschließendes Grillen ist auch gestorben. morgen ebenfalls dauerregen.....


Ich werde weiter berichten. :beeten


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Ich würde da nicht einfach nen Deckel drauf machen, denn dann tritt das Wasser (da das Darinroh meistens geschlitzt ist) am Teichrand aus und das Erdreich wird außen herum - also an der Folie weich - und das könnte zu nem späteren Einbruch führen.

Ich schlage vor das Du das Drainrohr mind. 2m ausbuddelst und dann abschnibbelst + dort nen Sickerbereich aus Kies (so 40x40) machst.


----------



## Dodi (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Hallo Marek,

och, du Armer! 

Die Teichbefüllung war doch sicher für später geplant... 

Ich hoffe, dass Du bald weitermachen kannst! 
Auf Regen folgt ja bekanntlich auch wieder Sonnenschein.


----------



## Henkkaas (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

@ Ralf:  Ja ich bin noch unsicher. Kenne normalerweise nur gelbe Drainagerohre. Dies ist schwarz und ich glaube ohne schlitze und Löcher.... Aber werde es morgen früh hoffentlich erfahren... Dann sehen wir weiter

@Dodi: Ja hast recht , mir scheint die Befüllung jetzt auch etwas zu früh...

Aber ich bin sicher einer von ganz wenigen die in diesem Stadium des Teichbaus schonmal mit der Befüllung anfangen:dumm


----------



## Digicat (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Servus Marek



> Aber ich bin sicher einer von ganz wenigen die in diesem Stadium des Teichbaus schonmal mit der Befüllung anfangen



Du hast wenigstens deinen Humor nicht verloren  

"Alles wird Gut"


----------



## Henkkaas (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

´nabend Helmut,

ja was soll´s. Ändern kann ich es halt nicht.

Habe die Hoffnung das mir morgen ein Guter Tip des Bauunternehmers gegeben wird und ich mir " umsonst" Sorgen gemacht habe. :beeten

aber wie du schon sagst ... alles wird gut


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

 immer positiv denken


----------



## simon (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

hallo marek
nimm doch mal bissle lebensmittelfarbe und färbe damit wasser ein,welches du dann in verschiedene abgänge kippst.
man sollte schon genau wissen wo das wasser herkommt um evtl.auch eine mengenvorstellung zu haben.
einfach deckel drauff würde ich keinesfalls so tun,ehr das rohr umleiten um auf nummer sicher zu gehn
gruss simon
p.s.du wirst noch viele tage haben an denen du gräbst und dir nen regen wünschen wirst


----------



## Henkkaas (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Juhuuuu Problem gelöst....

Werde zur Sicherheit das Rohr am Teichrand umleiten. Es handelt sich bei dem bischen Wasser nur um Oberflächenwasser. 

na das ist doch sehr schön.

Also raus buddeln.... lach


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

aber wie gesagt, halte genügend abstand zum teich, nicht das die wände durchweicht werden +  plane ne versickerungsmöglichkeit ein. oder stellst du eine verbidnung zu einem anderen rohr her ?


----------



## Henkkaas (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

´Nabend,

@Ralf ja werde das Rohr einfach umleiten bzw ein längeres Stück zwischensetzten. Mein Bauunternehmer sagte das ich damit auf der sicheren Seite bin...


Habe vorhin nochmal 2Stündchen geschaufelt mit einem Kumpel. War leider sehr matschig...
Er kommt morgen auch wieder und dann schaffen wir hoffentlich den Rest
 bzw. einen großen Teil!!


----------



## Henkkaas (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*



welche Rohre nehme ich eigentlich für beide Bodenabläufe und Skimmer und für Zulauf zurück zum Teich und PF???

Habe gesehen nes gibt den BA in 110 und 50mm??

reich 50 mm aus?? Wäre ja preis

Oder lieber komplett 110er Rohre?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Nimm nur 110er, aber alle mit Schieber. Dann hast du Reserve und kannst abregeln 

Und nimm die KG Rohre, noch besser PVC


----------



## Henkkaas (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Hi Uwe,

danke für die schnelle Antwort...

ok werde ich machen. Wo bekomme ich sowelche den relativ preiswert??

Wo hast du deine her?? Vom Koihändler in Laatzen?? Oder gibt es einen günstigen Internetshop


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Also PVC gibt es hier, aber nicht erschrecken 

Und KG Rohre im Baumarkt


----------



## Henkkaas (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*



80 pro stück?! Wow... Naja werde mal schauen was sich machen lässt...  Junge junge...

Wie war des noch?? Ich soll min. 20% der kalkulierten Kosten obendrauf rechnen Oh je

Naja soll aber auch gut werden. 

Habe keine Lust anm falschen Ende zu sparen und dann nur "Ärger mit dem Teich zu haben...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*



Henkkaas schrieb:


> Wie war des noch?? Ich soll min. 20% der kalkulierten Kosten obendrauf rechnen Oh je



Jepp  Hab ich gesagt


----------



## Dodi (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Moin Marek,

PVC haben wir nur zwischen Pumpen und Filter eingesetzt, ansonsten reichen die KG-Rohre, die es in Baumärkten gibt, völlig aus - meine Meinung.

Gute und günstige Zugschieber von Pra*er und Valte**a bekommst Du hier - auch weiteres Zubehör ist dort preiswert. Ein Preisvergleich lohnt sich. 

Alle Rohre vom BA und Skimmer und Rücklauf zum Teich nur in 110, da kann nicht so leicht etwas verstopfen...


----------



## Henkkaas (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

moin moin

110er rohr aus dem Baumarkt ist notiert! Das ist das orangene oder??
Stecke ich den BA einach in das rohr rein oder muss der BA verklebt werden mit dem KG Rohr?? 
Und PVC rohr zwischen Pumpenschacht und Filter?? Warum?? Verklebt oder gesteckt?? :crazy


----------



## Digicat (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Servus Marek

Dieser Thread gibt über deine Frage Auskunft


----------



## Henkkaas (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Guten Morgen Helmut,

Danke dir!! 

Der Drucker rasselt schon 

Hoffe zum Wochenende mit der Buddelei fertig zu sein um dann ggfls. nächste Woche die Rohre zu Verlegen...

Es sei denn ich sehe am Sonntag auf der Interkoi noch was ganz anderes 


Mal Schaun.


----------



## Dodi (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Hallo Marek,



> Und PVC rohr zwischen Pumpenschacht und Filter?? Warum?? Verklebt oder gesteckt??


 
Die PVC-Druck-Rohre zwischen Pumpenschacht und Filter, die wir verwendet haben, sind 50er. Diese Größe gibt es m. W. nicht als KG-Rohr zu kaufen, deshalb PVC.
Zur Sicherheit werden alle Verbindungen erst gereinigt und dann mit Tangit geklebt.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Henkkaas (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

vom pumpenschacht zum Filter kann ich doch den Spiralschlauch der Pumpe direkt mit dem Filter verbinden oder??


----------



## gemag (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Ja ist bei mir auch so nur solltest du bei dem Schlauch keinen aus den Baumarkt nehmen!Geh zu Koi einen Händler und las dir ordentlichen geben!


----------



## Henkkaas (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

GUten morgen @all

Wie sieht es aus wenn ich den Filter in die Erde buddeln also Schwerkraft. Der Filter ist ein bestückter 4-Kammer Reihenvortex.

Muss ich dann den Zulauf der beiden geplanten bodenabläufe und des Skimmer mit Y-Stücken in der 110er Einlauf des Vortex führen. Davor natürlich Zugschieber. Und wo kommt dann die Pumpe hin?? In die letzte Kammer?? Die müsste ich dann ja leer machen.

Wäre doch auch günstiger da ich keinen separaten Filterschacht bauen muss oder??

Mann mir schwirren so viele Sachen im Kopf rum. :crazy
Jedesmal wenn ich vor dem Loch stehe fälltz mir was anderers ein


----------



## Olli.P (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Hi Marek,

mach doch mal ein Bild vom Filter wenn du ihn schon hast.
Dann kann man da besser was dazu sagen... 
Bei Schwerkraft soll die Pumpe dann schon in die letzte Kammer.

Evtl. wäre ein Bild wo du damit neben dem Teich hin willst, auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Henkkaas (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Hallo Olli und der Rest der Teichgemeinde 

Also geplant momentan ist noch eine gepumpte Variante mit Pumpenschacht (den ich dann bauen und Material kaufen muss).

Die Überlegung  ob es einfacher und auch kostengünstiger ist den Filter auf Schwerkraft zu betreiben. 

Leider habe ich den Filter noch nicht aber diese Bilder.

Der Platz des Filters seht ihr auf dem Bild. Ein zulauf zum teich will ich in einen Pflanzenfilter laufen lassen und ein Rohr möchte ich cá. 30 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche in den Teich laufen lassen. Dann kann ich im Winter den Zugschieber (sind nicht eingezeichnet!!) zum Pflanzenfilter schließen oder??


----------



## Henkkaas (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

ich habe fertig.....   

bin jetzt auf 1,60  Tiefe und alles an Erde ist draußen. 2 X 6m³ Container und eine goße Miete Mutterboden im Garten. Bin Mal gespannt was das letztendlich für ein Volumen ergibt.

Morgen fahre ich in den Baumarkt und hole die KG-Rohre ( 110er!) für die beiden BA´s und den Skimmer und für den Rücklauf zum Teich vom Filter.

BA´s, Skimmer , Folie Vlies und Schieber muss ich nächste Woche bestellen. Hoffe auf das ein oder andere Schnäppchen am Sonntag auf der IK 2009


Bilder folgen!!


----------



## Henkkaas (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*



kurzer Zwischenstand noch vor der Messe......

Die Tanne ist ausgegraben 
Die Trennwände zum Nachbargrundstück befestigt  leider fehlt links und rechts noch ein Stück.... wird noch behoben
KG Rohre und Pumpenschacht gekauft ( 300L eckige Regentonne)

Ich bin immer noch unsicher was die Folie angeht. EPDM oder PVC mit 500er Vlies. Tendiere zur EPDM habe aber Angst das Sie mir kaputt geht beim verlegen. Soll ja nicht so reisfest sein und ich habe sowas noch nie gemacht. 

Was für Folienflansche soll ich benutzen für Skimmerdurchführung und Zulauf vom Filter zum Teich? bzw. wo bekomme ich diese??

Schönen Sonntag allen!


----------



## Henkkaas (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Mahlzeit


komme gerade aus Rheinberg und fühle mich gut!!:smoki

2 110er Bodenabläufe, 1 Skimmer und 6 Valterra Zugschieber für 200,- Euros.

geht doch oder?? 

Mit was klebe ich am besten die Bodenabläufe an das KG Rohr und was nehme ich um Bodenablauf und Flansche mit der Edpm-Folie zu verkleben???


----------



## Olli.P (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Hi Marek,

Tangit und Innotec....


----------



## Henkkaas (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Tangit für Bodenablauf - KG Rohr 

Innotec für Folienflansch auf EPDM 

Hab ich das so richtig verstanden

Danke für die Info

Macht ein Zulauf unter Wasser sinn oder reicht es wenn ich das Rohr vom Filter über der Wasseroberfläche in den Teich leite und im Winter ein Rohrstück dransetzte um in 30cm tiefe zu leiten????


----------



## Olli.P (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Hallo Marek,

ich hab das erste KG Rohrstück am BA mit Innotec angeklebt. 

Bei Tangit ist das eine Starre Verbindung. Da hast m.M.n. immer eine Bruchgefahr....

Bei den anderen Verbindungen der KG's hast du da 'ne Dichtung drinne. Da kommt ja kein Druck drauf.

Flansche mit Innotec verkleben. 

Einlauf beim Teich immo unter Wasser so ca. 15-30cm, mein ich.....

Sonst bekommst du zu viele Wellen.... 

Ich hab meine Einläufe alle so ca. 15cm unter der Wasseroberfläche.


----------



## Henkkaas (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Hi Olli, 

super! Dann mache ich das auch so. Sieht auch schöner aus und kostet das selbe bis auf den Folienflansch. Aber über die 5 Euro komme ich hinweg 

Was kostet  Innotec und wieviel brauche ich für 2 BA´s , 1 Skimmer, Rücklauf zum Teich und 3 Eingänge vom Teich zur Pumpenkammer ( Standart grüne Regentonne)?

Hoffe das ich das alles dicht bekomme. Habe etwas bammel. Ist das erste Mal. Aber wird schon


----------



## Dodi (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Moin Marek,

Innotec ist leider teuer - musst so zwischen knapp 15 - über 20 Euronen rechnen. - Gibt es z. B. hier. 
Kauf Dir gleich die 2 Kartuschen aus dem Angebot, dann bist Du auf der sicheren Seite! 
Ist auch immer gut, so etwas als Reserve im Hause zu haben, falls mal eine Undichtigkeit zu kleben ist, da das Zeug sogar unter Wasser klebt.


----------



## Henkkaas (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

moin Dodi!

Das war wohl gedankenübertragung. Habe ich soeben genau da und 2 Kartuschen bestellt

Super Danke dir!!


----------



## Henkkaas (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=360060611616



...ist das was?? Brauch noch 6 Folienflansche für Foliendurchführung und Durchführung zur Pumpenkammer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Kannst du nehmen


----------



## Henkkaas (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

super ... soeben bestellt....  7 Stck. Einer auf Ersatz!

komisch liege bis jetzt noch  nicht weit über meinem Budget?

Muss mal schauen ob ich nichts vergessen habe...


----------



## Henkkaas (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

GUten Abend

nachdem es dann heute Nachmittag doch etwas schöner wurde konnte ich das Loch für den Pumpenschacht buddeln.

Dacht ja ich sei fertig mit Graben aber das war wohl nix

Kann ich eigentlich die 110er Valterra Zugschieber von innen in die Tonne montieren sodass die Schieber unter Wasser sind?? 

Das ist optisch schöner?!


----------



## Olli.P (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Hi Marek,

warum nicht 

Ich hab meine Zugschieber auch im PS unter Wasser.


----------



## Henkkaas (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

supi!! 


War mir unsicher ob das Material, nicht das PVC aber der Griff des Zugschiebers dafür geeignet sind. 

Also ab in die Tonne!!


----------



## Henkkaas (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

nachdem es heute mal wieder trocken habe ich die Kanäle für die Bodenabläufe gegraben und für den Skimmer. 
Das Loch für die Pumpenkammer ist auch fertig. 

Bodenabläufe ( 2 Stück) habe ich an das KG Rohr geklebt mit Innotec. 
Wenn alles so läuft wie gewünscht kann ich die morgen einbetonieren und wenn dann morgen noch die Folienflansche kommen kann ich die Verrohrung komplett machen. 
Das wäre traumhaft da am Samstag die Folie rein soll..... mal sehen.:beeten

Ach ja ich hatte noch Teichrandband bestellt und diesen heute verlegt.

Kann ich eigentlich den teich schon mit Wasser befüllen auch wenn ich den Filter noch nicht habe????? Oder ist das nicht gut??

Bilder folgen morgen Abend denke ich


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*



Henkkaas schrieb:


> Kann ich eigentlich den teich schon mit Wasser befüllen auch wenn ich den Filter noch nicht habe????? Oder ist das nicht gut??



Kein Problem, kannst du machen


----------



## Olli.P (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Hi Marek,

Wasser kannst einfüllen, aber nur soweit das es nicht vom BA oder Skimmeranschluss in die PK läuft, bzw. die PK überläuft....
nicht das du nachher den Filter nich anschließen kannst......

So kannst du dann auch schon mal sehen ob alles so weit dicht ist.


----------



## Digicat (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Servus Marek



> Wenn alles so läuft wie gewünscht kann ich die morgen einbetonieren .....



Aber nur die Bodenabläufe und nicht die KG-Rohre. Die Rohre brauchen Platz zum dehnen/zusammen ziehen 

Hier noch ein Thread dazu.


----------



## Henkkaas (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

kann ich eigentlich einen frisch geklebten Flansch von Skimmer direkt mit etwas Beton an der Seitenwad fixieren oder muss ich da warten bis Der Innotec trocken ist?

Bilder kommen gleich. Muss erstmal duschen.


----------



## Henkkaas (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

So sauber und weitesgehend Innotecfrei 

@ Uwe : ok! Kann oder soll ich schonmal irgenwelche Bakterien ins Wasser geben oder muss das nicht sein?

@ Olli : Warum kann ich den Filter nicht anschliessen wenn das Wasser in der Pumpenkammer steht??  (Steh ich jetzt wieder auf der Leitung)

@ Helmut: Danke für den Hinweis! Hatte mich vorher schonmal eingelesen und daher heute morgen nur die BA´s betoniert. Die Rohrverbindungen der KG-Rohre sind frei!! 

So jetzt noch ein paar Bilder und dann ab ins Bett. 
Maitanz fällt aus sonst schaffe ich morgen nix 


:muede


----------



## Dodi (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Moin Marek,

bist ja schon ein gutes Stück vorangekommen! 

Ich habe mir soeben nochmals den gesamten Thread durchgelesen und stelle fest, dass Du überhaupt keine Vorabscheidung, wie z. B. Spaltsieb o. ä. hast. 

Der sog. "Vortex" in den Fertigfiltern ist von der Größe her völlig unzureichend und funktioniert nicht so, wie er soll, das kann ich aus leidvoller Erfahrung sagen.
Bei Dir ist dort eine Schaumstoffpatrone ¿ (Ironie) drin, die wohl den Grobschmutz von den weiteren Filterkammern abhalten soll? - Du wirst sehen, dass Du, wenn der Teich mit Fischen besetzt ist, diesen Filterschwamm wahrsch. mehrmals ¿ (Ironie) täglich reinigen musst, da er sich schnell zusetzen wird.

So, wie ich es verstanden habe, wirst Du den Filter nicht eingraben und also ein gepumptes System haben, oder?
Ich würde daher vor den Filter noch ein Spaltsieb o. ä. einbauen, so dass der Hauptfilter vom Grobschmutz entlastet wird.


----------



## Olli.P (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Hallo Marek,



> Warum kann ich den Filter nicht anschliessen wenn das Wasser in der Pumpenkammer steht??



Ich bin hier mal von meiner Situation ausgegangen.......

Da ich auch die Leitung DN50 zum Filter leicht unterirdisch habe, ist diese mit Flanschen unter dem Wasserspiegel in die Pumpenkammer geführt. 

Daher meinte ich die PK evtl. nicht ganz voll Wasser laufen zu lassen...... :smoki

Wenn du da mit Schläuchen direkt an der Pumpe raus gehst, ist das nat. kein Prob.


----------



## Henkkaas (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Guten morgen @All


Dodi,

ja du hast recht mit dem Vorabscheider. wollte erst einen SIFI in den Vortex ´setzen aber der ist teuer und gleube ich nicht sio tioll. Muss auch so wie ich das verstanden habe mit einer separaten Pumpe betrieben werden ?! Also Stromkosten.

Da ich glücklicherweise (ganz spontan) gestern mein Motorad verkaufen konnte ist und ich vielleicht was Geld übrig habe wenn der Dachdecker bei uns war wollte ich einen Compactsieve II vor den Filter setzen. Was hälst du davon. Vliesfilter von Smartpond wie Uwe (Koi-Uwe) sind mir zu teuer. 

Olli,

auch soooooo
dann ist gut. werde einen Schlacu von der Umpe in den Filter leiten! 








Wie sieht es eigentlich mit einem Notablauf aus? Ist der erforderlich oder kann ich mir diesen sparen??


----------



## Henkkaas (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*



Henkkaas schrieb:


> ...
> dann ist gut. werde einen Schlacu von der Umpe ...QUOTE]:crazy:crazy
> 
> oh je der Kaffee wirkt noch nicht.
> ...


----------



## Dodi (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Hallo Marek,

[OT] Du kannst Deine Beiträge auch einige Zeit editieren! [/OT]

Compactsieve II klingt gut, besser - aber auch teurer - soll ein Ultrasieve sein, hab ich hier zumindest grad gelesen. Strapaziere diesbezügl. doch noch einmal die Suchfunktion.


----------



## gemag (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Hab einen (Compactsieve II )über für 150 + Versand falls Interesse besteht er ist ca 1 Monat gelaufen!
Wünsche dir weiterhin viel Glück beim Bau!

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Henkkaas (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Guten Abend zusammen 

Gestern war ein herrlicher Tag und ich habe es geschafft mein kleines Erdloch zu befüllen.

Abends zuvor habe ich mit einem Kumpel noch bis 2 Uhr Fifa 09 auf der PS 3 gezockt und da viel das Aufstehen doch etwas schwer. Nach einem ausgiebigen Frühstück haben wir dann erst zu zweit angefangen das 500er Vlies zu legen.

Das ging mit Hilfe der Wäscheklammern eigentlich ganz gut 

Gegen kurz nach Elf trudelnten dann noch ein Kumpel (geübter Folienleger) und mein Bruder ein. 
Das beudeutete erstmal .

Nach kurzer Lagebesprechung dann endlich :freu

die Folie ( EPDM 1,02 Firestone) kommt rein. 

Ich hatte zum Glück einen erfahrenen Helfer zur Hand der wusste was zu tun ist. 

Und seiner Aussage nach sollte ich dem Folienlieferant ein Lob aussprechen, da die Folie super gefaltet war und das verlegen somit ein Kinderspiel. 
War erst skeptisch .....Aber 

Dann kam wieder die "Sauerei" mit dem Innotec. Habe extra etwas dicker auf die Flansche aufgetraben und hatte dann die Hälfte auf den Händen 

( Übrigens immer noch )

Und dann der große Moment. 13.30 Uhr ... Wasser marsch. 

Alles war  bzw. ist dicht... (zumindest macht es auch heute noch den Anschein) und darauf gab es dann ein kaltes Reissdorf-Kölsch und belegte Brötchen... herrlich.

Den ganzen Tag lief das Wasser, und ich bin immer mal wieder ins Wasser um die Falten zu legen und um Skimmer und Zulaufflansch zu kleben und um 21.30 hatte ich dann 14m³ laut Wasseruhr im Teich. (Gartenschlauchbefüllung )

Heute war es leider nicht soooo schön. Zwar trocken aber kalt und ich habe nur den Folienrand etwas abgeschnitten und nochmal 2m³ nachgeschüttet 

In den kommenden Tagen soll kommen  

-der Zaun 
-Teichrand mit Grauwacke
-der Pflanzenfilter

und es ist vor den Sichtschutzwänden eine schmale "Holzterasse" geplant.

Der Filter ist noch nicht abholbereit da der Verkäufer selbst noch im Umbau und noch nicht ganz fertig ist. Aber das soll mitte des Monats sein. 


:beeten sonst 


So jetzt ein paar Bilder


*Soll ich schonmal irgendwelche Bakterien ins Wasser geben??? * 

Der Filter lässt ja noch auf sich warten


----------



## rainthanner (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Na also, 

jetzt hat der Marek ja doch noch einen Koiteich gebaut. 




Feine Sache so Bodenabläufe. Wirst  seh`n. 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Henkkaas (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Hi Rainer,

ja das ist zwar etwas mehr Arbeit gewesen aber ich denke da habe ich mir viel Arbeit in der Zukunft erspart!

Danke nochmal für den Denkanstoss!! 

Was meinst du zu den Bakterien?? Soll ich schon welche ins Wasser geben oder bringt das nichts?


----------



## Marmor (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*



Hast Du mal darüber nachgedacht den neuen Teich Aufzumauern 

dann könntest du dir den Bagger sparen.

Wir haben unseren auch so gemacht und waren mit relativ wenig

Aufwand in 2wochen fertig.!!!

Bilder folgen bald.!!


----------



## Henkkaas (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*



Marmor schrieb:


> Hast Du mal darüber nachgedacht den neuen Teich Aufzumauern
> 
> dann könntest du dir den Bagger sparen.
> 
> ...



 im Thread vertan??


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*



Henkkaas schrieb:


> im Thread vertan??



Glaub ich auch

Sehr schön geworden  
Wenn du ein paar Bakkies in den Teich kippen möchtest, tue es einfach. Kannst aber auch lassen.

Was machst du jetzt mit dem Ufer ? Und ??? Wo ist der Skimmer ?


Edit: Ahhhh, gefunden


----------



## Henkkaas (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

GUten morgen Uwe

Danke dir 

Also um Ufer will ich ringsum Grauwacke legen die ca 5-10 cm über die Kante reichen sodass ,am die Folie nicht mehr sieht. Gedacht waren 2 Lagen ds ich auf eine kleine Grauwackemauer mit 30 cm Höhe komme. in Höhe des Pflanzenfilters ( rechts neben dem Pumpenschacht ) Soll di Mauer dann höher laufen. Dann soll das Wasser des Pflanzenfilters dort als Wasserfall runterlaufen... So  ist es gedacht....

Steine bestelle ich gleich.

Skimmer gefunden? Gut. Muss noch mal sehen wo ich 110 er rohr und Bogen in schwarz bekomme


----------



## Henkkaas (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Hallo zusammen,

will mich doch nochmal melden.

Habe jetzt etwas weiter gemacht und angefangen die Natursteine zu verlegen.

Den Filter habe ich am Samstag geholt und werde mich jetzt in den Regen begeben um alles mal anzuschließen um zu sehen ob es läuft!!

Fotos folgen....


----------



## Henkkaas (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Guten Abend Teichgemeinde,

ich liefere die versprochenen Bilder.

Bin noch lange nicht fertig aber es wird...

Habe seid zwei Tagen den Filter angeschlossen. Pumpe läuft und Bakterien habe ich in den Filter gekippt.

Was mich etwas stört ist der Skimmer bzw. die beiden BA´s. Glaube ein BA hätte gereicht. Ich habe die zwei Schieber der BA´s zu 2/3 geschlossen und den Skimmerschieber ganz auf damit der Skimmer etwas saugt.

An der Pumpe hängt ein 1 1/4 " Schlauch. Könnte noch einen 2" anbringen macht das einen deutlichen Unterschied in der Pumpleistung??

Nach Anraten meines vertrauten Koihändler ( aus Holland) Habe ich die Superfish Ecopond 12000. Er meinte bei meinem Filter reicht die Pumpleistung volkommen. Bei mehr Leistung könnte der Filter überlaufen ?

Meine (heute zum ersten Mal) gemessenen Wasserwerte mit Tröpfchentest von Sera

pH = 8 
GH = 7 
KH = 4
No2 = 0
NH4/NH3 = 0



Mal sehen wie es sich in den nächsten Tagen entwickelt? 

So jetzt Foddos:


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Hallo Marek 

Wasserwerte sind doch erst einmal OK  

Sieht schick aus, auch die Steine gefallen mir sehr gut


----------



## Henkkaas (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Moin Uwe,

freut mich das es dir gefällt!

Wann setzt eigentlich dieser Nitritpeak ein? 

Das Wasser ist jetzt 14 Tage im Teich und set zwei tagen läuft der Filter.

Will ja auch ein paar Fische haben


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Der muss nicht Zwangsläufig kommen. Aber wenn, dann bald. Aber du hast ja noch keine Fischis im Teich oder ?


----------



## jora (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Hallo Marek,

das sieht doch echt super aus. Gefällt mir sehr gut. 
Wird ein richtiges Schmuckstück.

Besonders die Randsteine. Ist das Sandstein?
So ähnlich hatte ich mir das bei mir auch vorgestellt.


----------



## Henkkaas (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

 Uwe:

Nee´Fische sind noch nicht drin. Damit warte ich noch. teste jetzt mal alle zwei Tage das Wasser und dann mal sehen

@ Jörg

Danke 

Das sind Grauwacke Steine


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

@Marek
Mit den Fische warte lieber noch 2 Wochen. Wenn sie dann im Teich sind, ganz wenig füttern und täglich Wasserwerte kontrollieren.


----------



## Henkkaas (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Sooo nun ist es so langsam geschafft.

Unsere Fische schwimmen und die Umrandung ist eigentlich fertig.

Kleinigkeiten wie Rohre verkleiden stehen jetzt noch an. Das ist aber nicht soooo wichtig für mich 


Meine Wasserwerte heute:

pH 8; kH 5; gH 7; No² 0; Nh4 0,02 durch PH8 ??

Meiner Meinung nach müsste der Kh noch etwas erhöht werden oder? 
Erhöht sich dann auch der GH Wert??? (Der sollte doch auch über 10 liegen oder?????)

Wie bekomme ich das Nh4 0,02 wieder auf 0?? Füttern mal ein paar Tage ganz einstellen??

Meine Fische schubben sich ab und an mal am der Folienfalte. Ist das schlimm oder liegt das an dem weichen Wasser?? oder am leichten Ammoniakwert?

Nach so vielen Fragen nun aber ein paar Bilder


----------



## rainthanner (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Hallo Marek, 

das ist jetzt richtig fein geworden. 
Jetzt kommen noch die üblichen Kinderkrankheiten, die ein neu angelegter Koi-Teich mit sich bringt und dann ist es gut. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Prima Marek 

Sieht echt klasse aus. 
Aber auf dem Bild hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/46234&d=1244065505 das graue Rohr was dort im Wasser ist (wenn es eins ist) solltest du zum Wohle der Koi irgendwie polstern oder schützen, sieht Gefährlich aus. Oder was ist das ?


----------



## Dodi (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Moin Marek!

Ist ja echt klasse geworden! 

Und Deine Fische haben auch schon Namen. Der weiße Koi gefällt mir besonders, er ist so strahlend weiß, wow!

Den Ammonium-Wert würde ich erstmal nur im Auge behalten, dass er nicht mehr ansteigt. Darfst nicht vergessen, dass das Wasser kaum 4 Wochen drin ist und der Filter auch noch nicht lange läuft und bereits 5 Koi drin schwimmen.
Die KH kannst Du später noch erhöhen, indem Du das Wasser aufhärtest, z. B. mit Muschelgrit. Schau hierzu mal in der Suchfunktion unter "Wasser aufhärten". - Mit was für einem KH-Wert kommt denn bei Euch das Wasser aus der Leitung?

Alles in allem ein gelungenes Projekt!


----------



## Henkkaas (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Guten morgen Rainer,

Danke dir!

Was meinst du mit Kinderkrankheiten. Sind meine "Teicherscheinungen " Normal und ich muss mir keine Sorgen machen?? 

Also pendelt sich das jetzt automatisch ein??


----------



## Henkkaas (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Guten morgen Dodi,
Guten morgen Uwe.

Danke und schön das es euch gefällt

@ Uwe:  Ja das graue Rohr ist der Zulauf vom Filter in den Teich. Will es noch gegen ein schwarzer Rohr austauschen oder soll ich es besser ganz weglassen?? Leider kommt da nicht viel Strömung raus. Liegt das an der Pumpenleistung?? Bei stärkerer Pumpe mehr druck vom Filter??

@ Dodi: Das Leizungswasser bei uns hat KH 2. Also hilft das leider nicht . So schön es auch ist für Kaffeemaschine, Wäsche etc... aber in dem Fall ist es doof.

Die Namen haben meine Frau und mein Sohn ausgesucht. Bis auf den GinRin Chagoi. Den habe ich so genannt 
Der Platinum gehört meiner Frau. Sie wollte unbedingt so einen haben und als ich den Chagoi gekauft habe habe ich ihr den gleich mitgebracht. ( so konnte Sie auch nicht meckern )


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Ich meine nicht wegen der Farbe, eher wegen dem Verletzungsrisiko.


----------



## Henkkaas (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

ja da hast du recht. Wenn ich es ganz rausnehme??


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Ist glaube ich besser.

Ist das der einzige Einlauf vom Filter ? Und der "zielt" genau in die Ecke ? Wäre aber nicht gut, da musst du dir was einfallen lassen


----------



## Henkkaas (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Hallo Uwe,
ja das ist der einzige unter Wasser und halt der Überlauf vom Pflanzenfilter.

Ich habe extra auf das 110er Rohr eine Verjüngung auf 50 gemacht damit ich etwas Strömung habe. Es geht schon. man sieht das das Wasser sich dreht.

Oder soll ich es mir einen Y-Stück versuchen um es in 2 Richtungen zu leiten?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Nein, wenn es sich dreht ist es doch OK. Aber das Rohr würde ich rausnehmen


----------



## simon (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

hallo marek
mach das rohr kurz raus,nimm nen luftschlauch,aufschlitzen und über die scharfe kante ziehen bissle ankleben  und wieder rein innen teich
gruss simon


----------



## waterman (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Hallo Marek,
das ist ja wirklich ein schöner Teich.
Irgendwann komm ich mal vorbei
Gruß
Wil


----------



## mike77 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Schön Geworden, das muß ich mir mal Live ansehen!!!

Bei mir warte ich auch auf die Neuteicherscheinungen, mal abwarten.

MFG Mike


----------



## Henkkaas (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Hallo Wil 
Hallo Mike

Danke Danke
Könnt gerne mal reinschauen. 

Schön mal ein paar Koiverrückte in der Umgebung kennen zu lernen.

Kaffe steht allzeit bereit 


Habe gerade nochmal mit Enrico Bregas von ElitKoi in Langenfeld telefoniert.
Er sagte die erscheinungen das neue Fische sich anfangs mal scheuern und eventuel auch mal kurz auftauchen ist normal in den ersten 4-6 Wochen. Soll mir da keine Sorgen machen

Züchter der beiden ( Platinum und GinrinChagoi) ist Ikarashi.
Kennt den jemand schon oder hat Fische von ihm??


----------



## waterman (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Hi Marek,

danke für die Einladung, ich denke wir kommen
Wir melden uns.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## mike77 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Danke für die Einladung 

Wir melden uns!!:smoki


----------



## Henkkaas (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Gerne!

Heute habe wir unseren Reiherschreck bestellt. 

Wird in der 1. Juliwoche geliefert bzw. abgeholt.


----------



## Dodi (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2009... es geht langsam los.....*

Hallo Marek,

wie süüüß! 

Aber ob das wirklich ein Reiherschreck wird? 
Unsere Katzen haben einen __ Reiher immer eher beobachtet denn gejagt, einfach zu groß für die Tiger...


----------

